# TSG30: Google Nexus Review... and Complaints



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

_Mike and Glenn review the new Google Nexus phone that runs Android 2.1 software and compare it to existing Droid phones that run 2.0._

*Download the Audio MP3 or Watch the Video <-- New!!

Subscribe to the Show in iTunes and other Players! *

Welcome to the thirtieth episode of the Tech Support Guy Show, an audio podcast that is released at least once a month. You can now subscribe to the show using iTunes! Just search for "Tech Support Guy" in the iTunes Music Store. (Don't worry, it's free!) If you're so inclined, check out http://feeds.techguy.org/TechSupportGuyShow for other ways to subscribe.

Click here to see when the next episode will be recorded. Join us then at www.TechGuyNews.com (or click the News link from the menu at the top of any page).

*Your hosts are:*
Mike Cermak (TechGuy)
Glenn Cermak (www.glenncermak.com)

*Links in order of appearance:*
Google Nexus Phone
www.google.com/phone

Evernote - keep notes organized and share across devices
http://www.evernote.com/

Droid by Motorola
http://www.motorola.com/Consumers/U...d-Services/Mobile-Phones/Motorola-DROID-US-EN

Nexus One 3G problems persist after update
http://www.engadget.com/2010/02/11/nexus-one-3g-problems-persist-after-update-is-it-a-design-pro/

Apple Bans "Sexy" Apps
http://forums.techguy.org/tech-related-news/905300-apple-banning-sexy-apps.html

Glenn Cermak
www.glenncermak.com

*We want your feedback!*
Please leave a short voice message by calling 1-877-4-TECHGUY. If you don't want your voice on the show, just reply here or email your comments to [email protected].


----------

